# Too Many Ram's And Chevy's Around Here....



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

so i want to post some pics of a new ford for balance....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's one nice ride.







And a 350 to boot!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice!.... For a Ford.







Really, it is a nice looking ride.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW!

Nice truck!!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW! That is one heck of a nice truck! King Ranch? FX4, chrome package, 20" wheels, clearance lights... that is one tough truck. Any interior pics?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, and you even got the the optional Ford grill badge with legs

Pretty nice truck

Regards, Glenn


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Very, Very Nice!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hey, and you even got the the optional Ford grill badge with legs


Yeah, I also wanted that option, but Ford didn't offer it in 2006......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oooohhhh Kevin's gonna lose his mind!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Are those penny loafers?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new truck Paul. I hope all your nice mods transfer over to it easily.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Are those penny loafers?


my dress shoes made the picture...

that chrome is awful shiny and reflective...

now to attempt to keep it that way....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

WYOCAMPER said:


> WOW! That is one heck of a nice truck! King Ranch? FX4, chrome package, 20" wheels, clearance lights... that is one tough truck. Any interior pics?


some interior pics...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

willingtonpaul said:


> Are those penny loafers?


my dress shoes made the picture...

that chrome is awful shiny and reflective...

now to attempt to keep it that way....
[/quote]
Lol, that is a lot of chrome. So many new trucks around here these days. I wanna join that club....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Insomniak said:


> Are those penny loafers?


They WERE penny loafers before he bought that King Ranch. Now the pennies are gone and they're just LOAFERS!


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Great looking truck, We just got a new Ford this year too, I love it. I also noticed you are from northeast Connecticut. Us too, maybe we will cross paths one of these days out camping.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Are those penny loafers?


They WERE penny loafers before he bought that King Ranch. Now the pennies are gone and they're just LOAFERS!








[/quote]

this would be correct. and they better last awhile, as i won't be buying new ones anytime soon.....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

CW2Jason said:


> Great looking truck, We just got a new Ford this year too, I love it. I also noticed you are from northeast Connecticut. Us too, maybe we will cross paths one of these days out camping.


thanks alot, and shoot me a PM as to where you are.....
maybe we share some of the same haunts around here...


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice Truck! I like the look of those! Good choice in my opinion...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice truck, we almost have twins, mine is a 250 long bed tuxedo back lariat.

you'll love the 6.7 so much was improved over the previous 6.4 not just in the engine department.


----------

